# Ringneck Dove Situation



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

In two-three weeks I am about to purchase one-two Ringneck Doves. I was considering buying a male so that I wouldn't have to worry about infertile eggs, or purchasing a male and female so that they can breed. Through some extensive research and questioning I have come to the conclusion that when I move next year, I want to become a breeder of Ringneck Doves. Since I would be relying on the birds to breed, I wouldn't be able to tame them. The problem is that I would love to have at least one bird capable of taming so that he can be a companion/family member and be separate from the breeding process, or perhaps be involved somehow. Where I am currently living, it would be difficult to begin breeding, but far from impossible. I was thinking that I should perform one of two options:

1. Purchase a single male Ringneck Dove and tame him over the course of a year. Then when I move I can purchase more doves to breed, and keep him separate as more of a companion than a breeder. 
2. Purchase both a male and female Ringneck Dove and begin the breeding process early, while attempting to tame them. 

The answer may seem clear, but it has been difficult for me to decide because I have always wanted to become a breeder and cannot wait to start.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

keeping a dove single when you have other doves would be keeping him away from what they naturally do..which is find a mate and breed and keep a nest and sit eggs. so I would not think this lone male dove would be happy.

if you want a tame dove then I would wait till you start breeding doves then take a young one just weaned and take it in and interact and handle him or her.. but when it matures it will want a mate of his or her own too..so then you could try to tame two at a time and they can be a pair when you are not around to interact with them.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Thanks*

Is it difficult to tame two birds at the same time and still expect them to bond together? My biggest concern about owning a single male was that he could become lonely.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadowringneck23 said:


> Is it difficult to tame two birds at the same time and still expect them to bond together? My biggest concern about owning a single male was that he could become lonely.


They still can be tame in pairs.if they are young when you start handling both of them, if you tried it with two adults then it would be harder. doves are happier in pairs.. either two hens or cock and hen.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Amount of Time*

How long do you think it will take to tame two adult birds, one male and one female? I would love for them to be friendly and both enjoy being held and to not fear human interaction.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadowringneck23 said:


> How long do you think it will take to tame two adult birds, one male and one female? I would love for them to be friendly and both enjoy being held and to not fear human interaction.


. I would tame two young just weaned doves as I have suggested already. It can take months to tame a pair if they are not already before you get them. usually it takes an adjustment period then you start the taming... young just weaned birds would be easy to handle and tame.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Thanks*

Alright, thanks for your help! They will be around six months old so I am not sure how easy they will be to tame at that point, but if it is possible, then great. Should I try to tame them both at the same time? Thanks!


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

You talk about getting 2 doves. the same age, from the same place. If they are related, that is *not* a good idea, if you plan to breed them. You need unrelated doves if there is any chance they will mate.

Personally, I'd get one dove and tame him/her and then get another, from another source soon afterward. You should be able to tame a single dove in a couple weeks, if you are gentle.


----------

